# Looking To Buy Sum Juice



## VapeSnow (31/7/14)

Where can i buy sum juice from the USA in Cape Town? Except VapeMob!


----------



## VapeSnow (1/8/14)

Any help


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

juicy vapour


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Where can i buy sum juice from the USA in Cape Town? Except VapeMob!


I do not know of such a vendor other than VapeMob. BTW, congrats on the new medal!


----------



## VapeSnow (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> I do not know of such a vendor other than VapeMob. BTW, congrats on the new medal!


Hi @Andre. What medal you talking about buddy?


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi @Andre. What medal you talking about buddy?


Vape Gadget Junkie - you probably cannot see it on Tapatalk?


----------



## VapeSnow (1/8/14)

Ah thats awesome stuff. Thx for letting me know.


----------



## VapeSnow (1/8/14)

shabbar said:


> juicy vapour


thx @Shabber. Ill have a look


----------



## VapeSnow (1/8/14)

@Shabber thx again. There is some awesome juice buddy


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

At that prices id rather look at subohms juices .

Better quality


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

shabbar said:


> At that prices id rather look at subohms juices .
> 
> Better quality


No doubt about that, look at our review section.


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> No doubt about that, look at our review section.



If you want good juice try nicoticket the best I've ever tried , ive also heard nothing but good from hhv.


----------

